# Wonder what's wrong with your country?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

All we gotta do is wake up and pay attention.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Too many asleep to make a difference IMO. The vigil is by the likes of you and I and what we use to yote hunt. I see one day a model being called the ( I cant say ) special ( like the coyote special scope etc..)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be part of the solution... vote and encourage others to do the same. I think the vast majority can be awakened with a good shake.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It seems that most if not all people I know agree with my ideals.

Starting with the socialist way our government works. If I was to ask everyone of you if you dislike the way the system dishes out money to those who really do not need or diserve I bet you would say we need improvements. But yet, nothing changes, why is that ? Because we want to help the poor ? or because those in power want to stay in power ? If you were being given a home, money, food would you vote against the one that is giving you that ?

Anyhow....are we supposed/allowed to be talk about politics here ?

I do disagree with George on a few things though.

Bottom line corruption and greed is part of the problem..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Anyhow....are we supposed/allowed to be talk about politics here ?


http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/9440-predatortalkcom-the-rules/page__hl__rules__fromsearch__1








Lest ye forget !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> http://www.predatort...__fromsearch__1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're not talking politics, are we? I was starting a discussion on how this country has been bought and paid for by big business. The politicians are all just pawns in this game and I am not naive enough to believe that talking about them, complaining about them or even caring about them would change anything.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...lets vote out the bums and vote in some new ones.

Again, George does bring up some points but I disagree with him. He causes people to get going on a tangent but yet there is no cause.

I know there are those who cause things to happen but heck if I had influence so would I. But I would much rather live here than in another country.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> We're not talking politics, are we? I was starting a discussion on how this country has been bought and paid for by big business. The politicians are all just pawns in this game and I am not naive enough to believe that talking about them, complaining about them or even caring about them would change anything.


No you were not "discussing" politics, although your post did contain political content. My post was a reminder of the rules to Oac(and everyone else) just for clarification purposes. Making mention of a political point is not "discussing" politics, it's when a statement is made for others to agree or disagree with that the problems begin.


----------

